# rabbit bed?



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Just wondering what you all think about putting some type of cat/small animal bed in the hutch? Although Flake and Daisy are outdoor rabbits Im wondering if they are getting too cold? At night there hutch is covered in a thick wooly blanket and over that they have tapaulin to keep wind out of the hutch and rain off the blanket. Inside they have plenty of straw and hay to sleep in although I find that they find the prefer to sleep on part of the hutch which has no straw or hay?!?!?

This evening I went out at about 8pm to have a chat with them and both of them had freezing cold ears i mean really cold and they looked cold too :frown2: I do have one of those heat snuggle pads I used last at the start of the year when I 1st got them as it was quite cold then so ill dig that out but I was thinking of putting one of those soft warm cat beds in there at night?

Anyone tried this or got any advice or am I worrying about nothing?


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont have any advice but im thinking about doing the same, charlie and holly seem to be getting cold and it was freezing out there tonight they have loads of hay (3packs) and a big cover over the kennel, think im gunna pick up a bed or something they can snuggle into and a heat pad thingy, its just it getting filthy lol but regular washing should sort that?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been very worried about Miffy this year as its her first winter outside, particularly as she doesnt understand she can get away from the rain  I check them just before bed and first thing in the morning and she always seems full of beans and runs straight over for a treat. I guess there ears get the coldest first. Miffy is so dumb I caught her shivering indoors last year when the boiler broke and I had to build a big straw nest around her as she wouldnt make her own. so I am very worried about her. I am going to be moving her in to the wendyhouse at night and put a divider down the middle so her and George can still bond, it will be a little small but its better than catching a cold. I think they will be fine as long as the're dry, a wet bunny will get cold very quickly. at the mo night temps are still around the 10degrees so not very cold just damp and windy.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have brought my buns a plastic dog bed (the rescue centre had 1 cheap) and have packed it full of straw, George loves it, and Miffy uses it for a toilet when I swap them over


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

I got mine one of those tents that are easy cleanand fold up theyalso have like a fluffy removable rug type of thing in to I find putting plenty of hay and straw it that they both go in there and snuggle up! They love it!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

TBH outdoor buns cope with the weather really well, your doing everything right by covering them with blanket and tarpaulin and as long as they have straw and a thick layer of shavings they will be fine and wont notice the cold.

but im the same lol i bought my lot a bed last year and all they did was use it for a toilet!!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

i have been thinking the same about Buzz, he is out there on his own so dosent have anyone to cuddle up too  His hutch is covered thing a big tarp but i wil put a blanket under it now. he has a think layer if wood chip and loads and loads of hay but he just seems to squash it down flat. bunnys i have had before used to burry themselfs in it. I have also tried adding sheadded paper to the hay but he must have spent the whole night pulling all the paper out as in the morning it was all in the bottom run part of his hutch  at least he was warm moving that lot about lol. 


i was going to by him a cat bed but i worry about him eating it  and just useing it as a toilet  

hmmm hard to know what to do for the best


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George has a little soft dog bed indoors which he sometimes sleeps in. Outside I give the girls a plastic dog bed filled with shredded paper and hay, with how the girls are in the shed they have loads of hay which they burrow under for warmth rather than use the bed. I also gave them a tunnel which I burried in their hay, they tend to sleep in that so its warm for them nice and insulated by hay.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I put a donut small bed in with Charlie babbit he loves it when hes out side..
When hes in house he jumps in Dogs bed but he gets excited and wee's it..

Thing to watch is if your rabbit is a chewer as they might chew it i kinda lucky mine dosent infact he dosent chew anything..


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

As our conservatory is tiled flooring which is hard and cold I bought them a cat bed to sleep on. [email protected] do rabbit beds but mine ripped it to pieces in a matter of days! I also bought them a little dog bed with a cotton cover but they ripped that one up too! The cat bed is from [email protected] too its from their naturals range and is made from thick linen...so far so good with that one and I just stick it in the wash when it gets mucky. I steer clear of fluffy beds as they do pull on it and I don't want them to choke by getting a bit of fluff in their mouth.

When mine lived outdoors though I just filled their house to the roof with hay so they could burrow in it and snuggle up and they were always fine


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I would be worried about them chewing the bed and maybe swallowing some of the stuffing - that could cause some serious problems such as impaction. Lots and lots of hay & straw should be adequate really. How about a wooden or plastic box (like a cat carrier) packed with hay for them to use as a burrow?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks All... yes I think ill go for teh big plastic bed filled with hay and straw etc but I bet they will use it as a toilet lol we shall have to wait and see!


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Might sound daft but I cut a large hole in a cardboard box and filled with hay, they seemed to like that, and if they started to use it as a loo it's easy to replace


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I would be worried about them chewing the bed and maybe swallowing some of the stuffing - that could cause some serious problems such as impaction. Lots and lots of hay & straw should be adequate really. How about a wooden or plastic box (like a cat carrier) packed with hay for them to use as a burrow?


Yeah that is a prob, as soon as they rip their beds open I throw them out as I'm scared they'll swallow some fluff. The linen one I bought is really tough material so they haven't got through it...yet 

The wooden box/pet carrier stuffed with hay is a good idea!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

My bebe rabbit feels the cold and shes an indoor bunny! I have a couple of ways:

1st is the way i use with my netherland dwarfs... i put the pet carrier in the cage and fill it with hay, straw and shredded paper  

2nd way is i bought a couple of them paw blankets from the poundshop. Then cut up an old single duvet (cut it in half) and made a cover out of the paw blankets. Nice big rabbit bed  Bebe doesnt huddle up she'd rather stretch out and other cat/rabbit beds are too small for her  nice and warm and a happy rabbit x


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

personally i wouldnt bother with the beds, i did try one once, but william just basically destroyed it, better to use lots of hay to snuggle into i reckon!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Saffy and Joey had a fluffy bed they loved, but dreamer and tinks like to pee in them  so now have 2 dog beds full of hay ( they use as a litter tray), 2 carriers full of hay and 4 other big litter trays full of hay, they do sleep in them


----------

